# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  أغرب القوانين فى العالم  ----------

## اسراء الماحى

1• أنت ملزم بدفع ضريبة تلفاز سواء كان لديك تلفاز أم لا . (فنلندا)

2• الحامل تستطيع الولادة بأي مكان تريده حتى لو طلبت من شرطي ان ينزع قبعته لتلد فيها. (بريطانيا)

3• في إيرلنده ممنوع شرب الكحول .. أمام البقر!!؟

4• من غير القانوني إرتداء النساء للباروكة (الدنمارك)
5• يحظر الشخير ما لم يتم إغلاق كافة نوافذ غرفة النوم ويجب ان تكون مقفلة بإحكام. (ولاية ماساتشوستس امريكا)

6• فى استراليا ايضا يمنع التجول ليلا بملابس سوداء واحذيه مطاطيه !! ؟

----------

